# هامَ



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

يقول أمير الشعراء احمد شوقي في قصيدته نهج البردة

أَتَيتَ وَالناسُ فَوضى لا تَمُرُّ بِهِم
إِلّا عَلى صَنَمٍ قَد هامَ في صَنَمِ

ما معنى " صنم قد هامَ في صنم " وشكرًا لكم


----------



## لنـا

وعليكم السلام

هام: يهيم هياما. والهيام: شدة الوجد.

الجهلاء لا يؤخذون بنظام ولا يجرون في امورهم على حكم معقول
بل قد فسدت فطرهم واتلفت عقولهم الى حد العكوف على الاصنام واتخاذها لللعبادة، واستكفائها الضر والأذى
ومن كان شأنه في ضعف العقل وجمود الفكر وعدم التمييز بين النافع والضار كان هو والحجر الذي يعبده بمنزلة سواء، فذلك قوله "الا على صنم قد هام في صنم"


نهج البردة: شرح الشيخ سليم البشري


----------



## A doctor

للاسف أخي لنا 
والله لم افهم محض


----------



## cherine

يعني أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أتى (أي بُعث) والناس مثلهم مثل الأصنام التي يعبدونها أو يهيمون بها.

ملحوظة: لنا اسم فتاة، لا اسم رجل.


----------



## A doctor

الف شكر لكنّ


----------



## Arabic Guru

شرح آخر



> أَتَيتَ وَالناسُ فَوضى لا تَمُرُّ بِهِم
> إِلّا عَلى صَنَمٍ قَد هامَ في صَنَمِ





> هنا يتوجه بحديثه إلى رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم فيقول: لقد جاء  مولدك يا رسول الله والناس حياتهم فوضى، وعقائدهم فوضى، تراهم دائما هائمين  أمام الأصنام، ومن يراهم يحسبهم أصناما لا يكاد يفرق بين الصنم الحقيقي،  والصنم البشري، وقد أتيت يا رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم والأرض مليئة  بالظلم يسخرها الطغاة لمصالحهم الشخصية، ويتحكمون في خلق الله الضعفاء
> 
> ​


----------

